# Milsub Homage



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys

hope you don't mind the "homage" bit

I love the Rolex Milsub with sword hands, fixed bars etc
But would never be able to afford one, even if I found one for sale

had a bit of a search on WUSn web but meagre pickings

What is the best Rolex milsub homage or genuine similar looking
mil watch out there?

cheers

si


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

This one's rock soild, but perhaps still a little spendy:

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/WSWrapper.jsp?mypage=cu01.htm


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

check the one by Alpha


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Or...

http://www.orangewatchcompany.com/

Back atcha, Doc! :-d


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

alpha rulez,...;-)


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

Simon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> hope you don't mind the "homage" bit
> 
> ...


2892 elabore grade movement, hand assembled by the owner of the company, and adjusted in 6 positions, and many customizing options, MKII:


----------



## offshoredriver (Jun 4, 2008)

The thing is - most of the homages are actually quite expensive now as well, so I say your best bet is just save a bit longer and hold out long enough, and get yourself a decent used submariner. You will treasure it for life, it will be worth more in a couple of years time than you paid for it, and you will never have a watch that you wished was something else. The best things indeed come to those that wait.


----------



## WiscOmega (Feb 11, 2008)

offshoredriver said:


> The thing is - most of the homages are actually quite expensive now as well, so I say your best bet is just save a bit longer and hold out long enough, and get yourself a decent used submariner. You will treasure it for life, it will be worth more in a couple of years time than you paid for it, and you will never have a watch that you wished was something else. The best things indeed come to those that wait.


Offshore hits it on the head. The homage game is worthwhile, but you have to clarify what you're looking for. To me there are 4 choice:

1) Alpha or other "low priced" homage
2) West Coast Time, Ollech & Weiss or other mid-priced homage
3) $1000+ MkII or others that are really nice on their own

or.... $3500-$5000 for a used Sub. I have 2 Ollech & Weiss beater for working outside, camping, etc. and my 16600M ND Sub. The O&W watches are great for what they are, but I can't stop staring at my Sub and I will give it to my 6-year old son someday.... can't say the same for the O&Ws.

Ciao,


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Alpha for 66$, not a bad value.......................


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

You can also contact Yobokies and get a modded Seiko SKX031 with these sword hands. Here are some examples.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/170229/message/1259253580/FS-+Brand+new+SKX031K+mods


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

As the others have said, the MKII will cost you...and more importantly, it will take a lot of patience (which is something we all are short of when it comes to incoming watches b-) ).

Some positives (on top of the others previously mentioned)
-sword hands....these are the tops. Stunning.
-accuracy...like all MKIIs. 
-super high level of workmanship.

We'd all like one of these (Johan's milsub pic from the web)









back to homages...


----------



## atxtj (May 16, 2008)

The OWC is great, I love mine, and also have a 9411 on order and Dan is great to work with. As far as the homages go, I think you would be hard pressed to find a truer to the original watch.





































Excuse my not so great photography skills.:-d

EDIT: That MKII looks great too Peahi!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Peahi said:


> As the others have said, the MKII will cost you...and more importantly, it will take a lot of patience (which is something we all are short of when it comes to incoming watches b-) ).
> 
> Some positives (on top of the others previously mentioned)
> -sword hands....these are the tops. Stunning.
> ...


Thanks

I have looked at the MKii and think that's exactly what I want - love ur pics
How long does it take once order in - you suggest quite a while?

s


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks man!

Oh, I waited over a year! b-) But they're in production now (I was on pre-order). You should really send them an email to ask.

I like this watch so much, I want another...gulp.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Cheers Peahi

emailed and heard back within a couple of hours - great service - negotiating whether I can get the watch I'd like through their European distributer - I want one just like yours!

si


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Simon said:


> Cheers Peahi
> 
> emailed and heard back within a couple of hours - great service - negotiating whether I can get the watch I'd like through their European distributer - I want one just like yours!
> 
> si


Cool man! I hope you're able to work that out...you will not be disappointed.


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Cheers for those insanely nice Mk II Milsub pics. 

Mk II's quality is outstanding, have to hold one in person to appreciate.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

Peahi said:


>


Alright spill... where do I get one of these "watch-holder" desk stands? Need one for my desk at work!! :-! Any leads?


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

totally agree- love my ORANGE WATCH!!!!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

atxtj said:


> The OWC is great, I love mine, and also have a 9411 on order and Dan is great to work with. As far as the homages go, I think you would be hard pressed to find a truer to the original watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

niceeeeee;-)


----------

